

Map-based travel diary service? - sockgrant

I&#x27;d really like a map-based travel diary service. Does anyone know of a service, or open source projects that could easily be modified to:<p>- Show a (google?) map
- Include routes of driven or gps routes
- Contain location-aggregated icons on map for photos based on photo metadata. Maybe photos are on the service, or maybe they&#x27;re on flickr etc.
- Has Icons on map for blog or &#x27;diary&#x27; entries.<p>You&#x27;d be able to see your route between cities, click on a city &quot;photo&quot; icon to zoom into the city and see all of the icons for photos taken at different spots, or click on the &#x27;blog&#x27; icons on the map to see what you talked about.<p>An interactive view of a trip.
======
jasonkester
This used to be my "Big" project, back in the mid 'aughts:

[http://www.blogabond.com/](http://www.blogabond.com/)

I does, well, exactly what you're looking for. I still touch it from time to
time, though mainly to hone my spam-fighting skeelz, which need to be top
notch for a user-generated-content site such as this.

Give it a try and let me know what you think. Here's are sample user and trip
pages (mine):

[http://www.blogabond.com/jason](http://www.blogabond.com/jason)
[http://www.blogabond.com/TripView.aspx?tripID=10](http://www.blogabond.com/TripView.aspx?tripID=10)

~~~
sockgrant
This is pretty much exactly what I was looking for :)

I haven't tried to create an account/trip, yet, but my initial thoughts are
that I'd revamp the interface.

I'll take a look at creating an account/using it.

What's the status of this? Are there still active users? Is it open source at
this point?

It's impressive considering it was made in the mid 'aughts.

I've been considering writing my own and just using services (flickr,
evernote) for pictures, "blog entries", etc.

Edit: Could I contact you on gchat or something? We have a lot in common (this
project, coding, climbing, traveling etc.)

------
tomasusa1
I made one for myself: www.skiporgo.com It's wordpress based site, so I can
add users and they can create their stories in the map.

